# RVs watermelon melee



## RV's mom (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, it's summer in the devils frypan and I must say RV is not happy with the heat. We've closed the burrow and plan to fill it (make the attempt anyway). With RV continually working on it, it is getting pretty chewed up. To make things easier for RV, last night we gave her a chunk of watermelon. Since it is so warm, I figure her metabolism can handle the fruit. She constantly grazes, so no problem.

On to the pics, courtesy of my sister, visiting from Colorado.

The victim... er, offering, um.... watermelon..







first bite






this reminds me when we'd run around with orange rind in our mouth..






ummm yummy tasty! do torts ever bite their tongue?



















contemplation





I thinks I's done now...






she had a soak with the hose, and then came back around for more. Right now she's on the patio looking in, waiting to start up on watermelon again. 

Thanks for looking at my favorite girl..

teri


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jun 26, 2011)

Aww! RV is great looking! So jealous.... and that watermelon sure looks good.....


----------



## Missy (Jun 26, 2011)

That watermelon did not stand a chance. Hmmm, all of a sudden have a craving for melon


----------



## jensgotfaith (Jun 26, 2011)

Teri- she's a beauty! How big is she?


----------



## RV's mom (Jun 26, 2011)

jensgotfaith said:


> Teri- she's a beauty! How big is she?



thank you ~

when Tom was here last fall he was kind enough to weigh her.. almost 80 pounds and I'd guess she's more than that now. 11 years old and since she's crammed in a corner on the patio, kind of hard to accurately measure - 23 - 24 inches..... that watermelon measures 9 inches across..

teri


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 26, 2011)

Nothing like water watermelon on a hot day, she looks like she enjoyed it..


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 26, 2011)

That is just awesome on all levels!!! RV is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Laura (Jun 26, 2011)

that one pick where she is thinking about it... make me think of Jurasic park... TRex.. sniffing things... they are so prehistoric! Shelled Dinos. 

oh ,and whats with closing off the burrow?


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 26, 2011)

I love RV!! She is one of the most beautiful torts there is 
Thanks for sharing, I always love to see pictures of her!


----------



## October (Jun 26, 2011)

RV is gorgeous. Anyone out in this heat right now deserves a treat!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jun 26, 2011)

OMG these pics crack me up. She didn't waste anytime demolishing that watermelon! So cute.


----------



## RV's mom (Jun 27, 2011)

Laura said:


> oh ,and whats with closing off the burrow?





RV is constantly digging and the entryway is so degraded it is difficult for her to get out. We've tried to help by grading the entry, but it ends up llike shelving. Tall steps. I don't fancy trying to get her out if she tips upside down, halfway or more down the burrow. 80+ pounds of turned turtle down below gives me nightmares. We have plenty of space for her to find her soaks and shade. Even so, it is miserable right now.

teri


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 27, 2011)

sharkstar said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > oh ,and whats with closing off the burrow?
> ...





I can understand that, it would be hard trying to get her out and if she flipped over getting into the burrow and no room to right herself that's even scary.. So closing off the burrow is understandable..


----------



## Tom (Jun 27, 2011)

That's one good looking watermelon attacker!

I'm always surprised by how wide they can open their mouths.


----------



## african cake queen (Jun 27, 2011)

hi, what a cutieand a nice way to beat the heat! lindy


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome! That watermelon looked so delish.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 2, 2011)

How did the closing of RV's burrow go?


----------



## terryo (Jul 2, 2011)

I love looking at RV's pictures, and I can't believe how she eats the whole thing. I always cut out the best part for Pio. I didn't know they could eat the rind too. What powerful jaws she must have to bite through that green rind.


----------



## froghaven5 (Jul 2, 2011)

Awesome. Definitely don't want to get in the way when she is eating her watermelon!


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jul 3, 2011)

That watermelon does look delicious...
So amazing how he eats half a melon without a problem.


----------



## DeanS (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey Teri...GREAT shots! It's always a treat to see RV do what she does best...she's got real attitude! And, if she's too miserable in AZ...maybe she's due for a CA getaway I'm sure Aladar won't mind in the least!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this thread...she looks just like Bob when he attacks his watermelon. I personally think all Sulcata should get watermelon in the summer. It should just be part of summer for them...
RV is looking good.
Is that the burrow that Tom climbed down in last year? It's a shame to lose such a long burrow after all her digging. Maybe she'll start another one somewhere else in your yard.

Bob would be very jealous if RV had anything to do with Aladar...as I remember Bob claimed first dibbs...


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 3, 2011)

Great pics, I especially like the rind in the mouth, adorable!


----------



## DeanS (Jul 3, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> Bob would be very jealous if RV had anything to do with Aladar...as I remember Bob claimed first dibbs...



Lady's choice! It's Lady's choice!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 12, 2011)

Great pictures.


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 14, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> How did the closing of RV's burrow go?



sorry ~ I've not been able to log on.. We put a large oblong piece of thick particle board down, and covered it with the thin plywood that was the cover for her entrance to the burrow. Then put 1' x 1' patio stone all around the outer edges of the plywood. We've had a few rains now and the plywood is pretty flattened out.

It's too hot to actively try to fill. Come cooler weather I'll be watching the "free" section of craigs list for dirt and stone. Little by little, the deed will be done.



terryo said:


> I love looking at RV's pictures, and I can't believe how she eats the whole thing. I always cut out the best part for Pio. I didn't know they could eat the rind too. What powerful jaws she must have to bite through that green rind.



RV is a pretty girl, mostly interested it eating and soaks. And as for chomping thru the rind, she may get 'stuck', but she's adept at working things out. I think my favorite pic is where the juice is flowing down from her chin; wish it were clearer.



maggie3fan said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread...she looks just like Bob when he attacks his watermelon. I personally think all Sulcata should get watermelon in the summer. It should just be part of summer for them...
> RV is looking good.
> Is that the burrow that Tom climbed down in last year? It's a shame to lose such a long burrow after all her digging. Maybe she'll start another one somewhere else in your yard.
> 
> Bob would be very jealous if RV had anything to do with Aladar...as I remember Bob claimed first dibbs...



Thanks Maggie. Yes, it is the same burrow Tom went down. I'm sorry to lose the burrow, and RV is too ~ tried digging down to it when the heat kicked in. Right now we have a swamp cooler on the back patio in a sheltered corner, and she seems happy with it - rests in the 'dead tort' pose. I don't know if we'll allow another burrow. It is very hard to monitor her if she's down in the burrow for any lenght of time (winter weather). I'm a worry wart and get a little too anxious with her staying below for any length of time.

And as for the guys... RV told me she just can't make up her mind, both Bob and Aladar are handsome as the day is long...


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 14, 2011)

sharkstar said:


> And as for the guys... RV told me she just can't make up her mind, both Bob and Aladar are handsome as the day is long...



Smart girl, keeping all her options open.  I have come to believe that sulcata are the messiest tortoises when they are eating.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 14, 2011)

Great pictures! I have let Cooper have a little water melon here and there since summer began and he just goes crazy! It will be something when he is old enough to give him a big piece and watch him go to town like RV! That is one great looking tort for sure!!!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome Pictures,


----------

